# For Animal Lovers



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

I am a chicken, shrimp, turkey, pork and beef eating gal! I never understood Peta and feel like they are fucken bullies for pushing their beliefs onto people. Hell, even a student at my school were purposely leaving her peta books around the school. 

I never understood the love of a animal, past dogs, cates, birds or even wild ones i.e wild cats. Until i fell head over hills for horses, rabbits and some sealife. Now i cringe whenever someone wants rabbit stew or horse chops...lol


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I eat meat. Life feeds on life.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 21, 2012)

There's a helpless man there about to be eaten!


----------

